# Help! What's Wrong With my Betta?



## BlueBetta3 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello,

Recently, one of my female Bettas died. When I found her body, it was covered in what looked like cobwebs. (Of course, I knew it wasn't cobwebs). Today one of my other female Bettas has the same cobweb-looking stuff one her, only she is alive. As soon as I noticed this, I took her out of the tank and cleaned it right away, so that if this is a sickness, it doesn't spread to the other girls. I am keeping her separate from the others until whatever this is goes away. Do any of you know what this might be? Its like cobwebs, only not as thick. Its too hard for me to take a picture, so hopefully the information I have given you will be enough.

Thank you,
BlueBetta3


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds like a fungus. Make sure everything is clean. Fungus hates clean.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

I agree with TOS. It is most likely a fungus. Keep the tank clean. How is your betta doing, BlueBetta3?


----------

